
Evolution of Open Source at Netflix - aaronbrethorst
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/10/evolution-of-open-source-at-netflix.html
======
cperciva
I'm not entirely sure why they don't mention it here, but Netflix is also a
major contributor to FreeBSD.

~~~
Sanddancer
The projects they list seem to all be in-house projects that they own/control,
not a list of third-party projects they use.

------
toptalentscout
I read down to the [http://netflix.github.io/](http://netflix.github.io/)
link, tried it, the carousel advanced to fast for my slow eyes I guess, I
manually selected the radio button, started reading and ... the next slide
came up before I finished. Then I got into a war with the carousel timer.
Frustrating on that but the page looks nice once you hit the carousel radio
buttons enough to read it.

~~~
drivers99
Reminds me of this:
[http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/](http://shouldiuseacarousel.com/)

------
em0ney
So good to see companies that weren't 'OSS first' playing catchup and doing so
effectively

------
RickHull
An unfortunate name clash with [https://github.com/openstack-
infra/zuul](https://github.com/openstack-infra/zuul) really threw me there for
a bit.

~~~
mh-
the Netflix Zuul was open sourced before the openstack Zuul was created.

[https://github.com/Netflix/zuul/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/Netflix/zuul/graphs/contributors)

[https://github.com/openstack-
infra/zuul/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/openstack-
infra/zuul/graphs/contributors)

